# المنتديات العامة > فيض القلم >  >  الإسلام ...سلام...

## اسير الهوى

نِعم المنهج

ونِعم الطريق

زلال من زمزم ... وبلا شائبة

يدعو التآخي...وحضن الصديق

والجار قبل الدار..

وصدر واسع بالرحمة لن يضيق.. 
.......................................................................

وجوب الصلاة مطهرة النفس 
لاتغني عن الخلق العظيم 
فهو اسس مسير الحياة 
ليسمو عقل سليم بقلب سليم.. 
الإسلام...سلام.. 
وقبل الختام.. 
سلامٌ من رب رحيم.. 
على كل ارجاء الحياة.. 
من قلبٍ مسلمٍ.. 
خاف العذاب الأليم..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*قليل بما احتواه من حروف وكلمات..*
*كثيرٌ بما يحوي من معاني وقيم..*

*غفيرٌ بما يجنيه قارئه من مبادئ للإسلام..*

*أخي الكريم..أسير الهوى..*

*يعطيك العافية على هذا الطرح الموفق والقيّم ..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## كبرياء

*گلـمٍــآآـتِـ رٍآآئعُـهُــ ...؛
وٍطَرٍحِـ جَـمٍـيًـل رٍغٌـمٍـ َقِـصِـرٍهُــ ..؛
فٍـيًـ آلإسِـلآمٍـ سِـلمٍـ وٍأمٍـآنٍـ ..؛
سِـلمٍـ نٍـبُـضَـ َقِـلمٍـگـ ..؛
يًـعُـطَيًـگـ رٍبُـيًـ ألَفٍـ ـعُــآَفٍـيًـهُــ ..؛
لآعُـدُمٍــ ..؛
ــگبُـرٍـيًـآآء
*

----------


## المستحييل

_جميله جميله هي هده الكلمات .._
_يعطبك الف عافه على الطرح .._
_المستحيل.._

----------


## MOONY

*كان طرحك مميزأً
موجزاً يحمل الكثيير من المعاني
يعطيك ألف عافيه
موفق خيوو
تحياتي

*

----------


## نور الهدى

الله يعطيك  العافية خيي 


وتسلم يمينك

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*في إيجازكـ ،،*
*تكمن قيمة الكلمهـ ،،*
*التي أطلقتها أنفاسكـ خشوعاً و رهبهـ ،،*
*ليس لـ توقفي هنا سبب ،،*
*سوى أن أستلذ بـ جميل نثركـ ،،*
*و روعة حرفكـ ،،*
*و يبقى لـ حرفكـ قيمة خاصهـ ،،*
*و طعم مميز ،،*
*يجرنا الشوق إليهـ مهما طال بنا إنتظارهـ ،،*
*بوركت روحكـ الأبيهـ ،،*
*و تذكر أننا هنا دااائماً ،،*
*ننتظر من قلمكـ المزيد ،،*
*خااااالص التحاااايااااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## فرح

ابو حـــــــــوراء...
كلمااات قليله لكن تحوووي معاني كبيييييييييييره 
داااائماَ متمــــــــــيز بعطااائك ..
سلمت يمنااااك ،،
لاتحرمنا روووعة جديد قلمك الراااقي 
دمت بالحب والسعاده

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*كلمـات قليله لكنها كثيرة معانيها*
*اسلوب سلس ورااائع* 
*بوركت اخوي ع الطرح*
*ولاعدمنااا جديدك المميز*
*دمت بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

طرح رائع ..

وفيض قلم اروع ..

يعطيك العافيه ابو حوراء ..

بإنتظار فيض قلمك ..

كل المودة

----------


## اسير الهوى

الشكر للجميع على تواصلهم الرائع  
والذي بدونه صفحاتي تكون جذباء ميتة من غير روح 
حضوركم زهي مشجع  
يروي قلم الجاف 
بحبر عطر 
ليفوح بهذه الارجاء 
مليون شكر مرة اخرى وكونوا بخير

لنتابع الحديث

----------


## اسير الهوى

الاسلام سلام.. 
والدين طمئنينة.. 
وتعاطف واحترام.. 
وخصام للظليمة.. 
لاركن فيه للاحقاد.. 
وصدق النفس غنيمة.. 
شفافية في التعامل.. 
وشعاره نية سليمة.. 
................................................ 
الاسلام سلام.. 
قرآن ووردة.. 
تسمو في صفاء النفس.. 
في الحب وودّه.. 
تبدء ببسملة الإله.. 
وتختم بحمده.. 
لا للدم.. 
ا لسيف يخيف بحده.. 
فالقلب يعشق الوءآم.. 
ويهتدي بوجده.. 
........................... ...................... كونو بقربي فلدي اكمال 
كونوا بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

رائعه اضافتك ..

تأكد سوف نكون بإنتظار جديدك ..

الى الامام ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 


اسير الهوى 

لروعة عنوان  وكلماتك  عنوانها  

كتابات سلسة  

دمت ودام قلمك  

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

على الرغم من إيجاز تلك الكلمات
إلا أنها تحوي معاني كبيرة جدا ومقاصد جميلة
هي راقية بالفعل بما تحتويه من تعابيرعن الإسلام
فالإسلام سلام لمن أراد السلام
بانتظار كل حرف تسطره هنا

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد* وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا كريم


كلمات رائعه صيغة بوصف اروع

الاسلام نهر منه نرتوي حب الله وحب نبيه وحب اوليائه 

 بالاسلام نسلك طريق الحق والصواب ونبتعد عن الباطل

سلمت خيي اسير من كل سوء

ووفقت لكل خير بجاه نبي الرحمه محمد واله الاطهار

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا على هيك مشاركه

----------


## MOONY

مازلنا نرتشف من نبضك
أجمل المعاني 
أخي العزيز
سأترقب  جديدك
تحياتي لك

----------

